# Co2 Cylinder Options



## Brizbrew (27/10/05)

I have just purchased a shiny new kegging setup which is my wifes Xmas present to me :super: Now I need to know a few things.

Basically the system I have bought is a complete start up job which includes all I need to get going (I think) apart from a fridge and CO2.

What I have bought is the following (cost $440 inc freight) :beerbang: 

Two fully reconditioned postmix 19 litre kegs, with ball lock posts, hatch lid and pressure relief valves, both kegs in excellent perfect working order with brand new seals etc. 

One Brand new, Beer (outlet) Ball lock connection.

One Brand new, Gas (inlet) Ball lock connection.

One Brand new, boxed "Harris 601" Co2 regulator (dual gauge) and a spare tank washer.

Two metres of Brand new 5mm "Flexmaster II" Beer line 

Three metres of Brand new 6mm "Flexmaster II" Gas line.

Six Brand New "O" clips for the sealing of Gas & Beer lines.

Two Brand New rubber gromets, for sealing of the fridge, for the gas line.

Pluto style SS gun and SS holster

Am I missing anything? h34r: 

I am currently looking in to the options for CO2 and from reading the archives here and on other sites it seems that BOC, Air Liquide or a modified soda stream bottle are the go.
Where do you other Brisbane based keggers get your CO2 and how much is it?

Really looking forward to my first pour, I am going to brew up a little something next weekend in preparation for this.


----------



## Jye (27/10/05)

Sounds like you are good to go :beerbang: 



> I am currently looking in to the options for CO2 and from reading the archives here and on other sites it seems that BOC, Air Liquide or a modified soda stream bottle are the go.
> Where do you other Brisbane based keggers get your CO2 and how much is it?



You could also go the fire extinguisher route or Quality Home Brew Supplies sells 10kg co2 cylinders but I'm not sure how much.


----------



## Wortgames (27/10/05)

http://www.mykegonlegs.com.au is another option.

Costs a little more to buy yourself a new cylinder but works out cheaper than renting from BOC over a few years.


----------



## Ross (27/10/05)

Jye said:


> Sounds like you are good to go :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately no more


----------



## Ross (27/10/05)

Brizbrew,

I rent from BOC - just over $100 a year & approx $30 a refill - I'm very tempted to buy a new cylinder from Kegs on legs - just a shame it's supplied empty to Brisbane buyers...


----------



## Linz (27/10/05)

Ross said:


> Brizbrew,
> 
> I rent from BOC - just over $100 a year & approx $30 a refill - I'm very tempted to buy a new cylinder from Kegs on legs - just a shame it's supplied empty to Brisbane buyers...
> [post="86030"][/post]​




Did they drop the price a little for the fact they're empty??

Isnt there a Qld agent??


----------



## redbeard (28/10/05)

Sounds like a business opportunity Ross


----------



## als_world (28/10/05)

Brizbrew, it will depend on whether you want to start small or start big. I did a comparison of most of the gas options and generally the more you spend on the cylinder (either thru purchase or annual rental), the cheaper the fills are per KG of gas. I've still got the spreadsheet, PM me if you want a copy.


----------



## sosman (28/10/05)

In melbourne, the rental on a CO2 bottle is under $20. I have collected a couple of other foreigner CO2 bottles (still in test) but have never bothered.

I just finished a 4.5 kg bottle after 30 kegs. I now have a 9kg.


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/10/05)

On the same deal SOS.

Let's just hope that Victoria doesn't get wind of the rest of the country. I know that the standard Air Liquide deal is $100 year rental too. I know this because they sent me a statement expecting me to pay it after my 5 year agreement had expired <_< . I phoned them and told them I got my gas through G&G and the bill was amended to $20

Warren -


----------



## Ross (28/10/05)

Has anyone taken a Grain & Grape bottle outside of the State & more importantly, have you been successful in exchanging it for a full one once empty?


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/10/05)

Ross.

I'm very surprised that HB stores in other states can't/aren't able to work out similar deals with Air Liquide. Surely their rental criteria would have to be the same Oz wide. :unsure: :unsure: 

Driving from Qld. to Vic would be pretty costly for 9kg of CO2. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (28/10/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Ross.
> 
> I'm very surprised that HB stores in other states can't/aren't able to work out similar deals with Air Liquide. Surely their rental criteria would have to be the same Oz wide. :unsure: :unsure:
> 
> ...



No, the steel bottles are not an available option in Qld. i have friends who regularly drive up from Melbourne - just wondering if the local gas swap would notice or care if the return bottle was steel?

& you don't need to go through G&G. Air liquide will do the deal direct, just not outside of Victoria...


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/10/05)

Ross said:


> just wondering if the local gas swap would notice or care if the return bottle was steel?
> [post="86218"][/post]​



They would when they had to lift it.  Those bloody things are heavy. Even when they're empty  

Warren -


----------



## Brizbrew (28/10/05)

I am liking the sound of Air-up http://www.air-up.com.au/home_brew.html as they have a seller and filler local to me I would own the cylinder and top ups are $20.
2.3kg worth of co2 would last me quite a while as I would not be a high user as mostly I only have friends round now and again. I mainly have a few beers after work and a binge on the weekends. Also it would be small and light enough to be portable.
Has anyone used this system or give it a thumbs up? I am very tempted. B)


----------



## Ross (28/10/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I am liking the sound of Air-up http://www.air-up.com.au/home_brew.html as they have a seller and filler local to me I would own the cylinder and top ups are $20.
> 2.3kg worth of co2 would last me quite a while as I would not be a high user as mostly I only have friends round now and again. I mainly have a few beers after work and a binge on the weekends. Also it would be small and light enough to be portable.
> Has anyone used this system or give it a thumbs up? I am very tempted. B)
> [post="86339"][/post]​



Brizbrew,

I think you'll be quite surprised how much you'll end up using - I personally think air-up is the worst option. If you have the initial money, go kegs on legs, or if not, hire from BOC on a 3 month basis, which leaves you the option to switch quicker at a later date if you so desire...


----------



## jimmyjack (28/10/05)

I use air liquide as a rental 100 bones a year and i dont know how much it is to refill as I have had my system for two years and never had to do it!!!! My situtation probably very similar to you bris.


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/10/05)

well, when I was considering what I'll get, I thought that hiring CO2 cylinders is not worth it, so I decided to buy one.





It's a small cylinder, cost me $150, about right for how much I'll be using it.


Wooo! the pic worked!!


----------



## bindi (15/11/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I am liking the sound of Air-up http://www.air-up.com.au/home_brew.html as they have a seller and filler local to me I would own the cylinder and top ups are $20.
> 2.3kg worth of co2 would last me quite a while as I would not be a high user as mostly I only have friends round now and again. I mainly have a few beers after work and a binge on the weekends. Also it would be small and light enough to be portable.
> Has anyone used this system or give it a thumbs up? I am very tempted. B)
> [post="86339"][/post]​




I just bought one from them, yes I am back to kegging and I did not want hire, and $20 a fill for around 18 kegs that will do for me.


----------



## muga (15/11/05)

If your know of anyone with a connection to a pub/club ask them if they can get you one, this is how I got mine and I had no problems taking it to Air Liquide and getting it put over to my name and filled/swapped.

Worked out good, know of other peple who have done the same thing.


----------



## aussietanker (27/11/05)

Hi all ..... 

Hi there peas and korn ...


i am looking at the CO2 cylinder thing right now .....i really like that CO2 cylinder that you have pictured ... what capacity is it ... can i ask where you got it from... (.....i am guessing that the one in the pic can't be the airup one as they are about $276 ... ) .. 

i am looking for a smaller cylinder as i'm not a "heavy user" ..

i actually prefer the size of the airup ... but it seems very expensive for 2.3kg @ $276 cmpd to " My keg on legs" who sell 6.8kg @ $299 or 4.5kg @ $279) 

any suggestions as to where to get a smaller cylinder ... can anyone tell me how much CO2 is in the biggest soda stream CO2 bottle ... on the sodastream website it gives their largest CO2 bottle as 100litres ... how much CO2 is that? ... is it 1kg of CO2?

thank you anybody for your assistance


----------



## Linz (27/11/05)

what about a CO2 extinguisher aussietanker???


----------



## aussietanker (27/11/05)

wow ... that was a quick reply .. 

in regards to converting a F Extinguisher ... i've read about a thousand posts on this .... (so many in fact that it made my head spin) .... i would jump at it ... $300 for the CO2Cylinder + say $100 for the reg seems a lot of cash, and i guess thats why most of us probably think of getting a CO2 F Ext converted at some point ... 

but it's difficult to find where to get them ... i spent an afternoon ringing around to welding shops + fire Equip places a few months ago and didn't have much luck ... some of the more recent posts here suggest that they are also getting more reluctant to do the refills ...

but if anyone can give me a pointer in the right direction i would be more than happy to follow thru with this route ... if it's not ok to give names and stuff on the forum just email me or pm me pls .. 

and on this matter, just a couple of things that i don't understand ... 

when they convert the F Extg do they take the pistol looking handle thing off the top of the cylinder ... and if they don't ... how do you actually screw on the regulator? ... i am not sure of the exact sizes of F Exting ( [email protected] but that words hard to type when you have had a few!)

thanks all


----------



## willtups (16/1/07)

Hi Guys,

I am currently renting a 10 kilo CO2 bottle from AirLiquid. I am sick of the rental etc and am looking to buy one of the kegs on legs or something similar. Is there anywhere in Adelaide that will fill a private CO2 botle as i have been told by Airliquid and BOC that they will not touch private bottles. Also i have an old BOC bottle that was a mates in QLD but has now given it to me. Is there anywhere that will fill that or should i not waste my time.

I am happy for people to PM me if they know someone that they dont want to broadcast freely.

cheers


----------



## Batz (16/1/07)

willtups said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently renting a 10 kilo CO2 bottle from AirLiquid. I am sick of the rental etc and am looking to buy one of the kegs on legs or something similar. Is there anywhere in Adelaide that will fill a private CO2 botle as i have been told by Airliquid and BOC that they will not touch private bottles. Also i have an old BOC bottle that was a mates in QLD but has now given it to me. Is there anywhere that will fill that or should i not waste my time.
> 
> ...




I rented for 6 years now I have two fire extinguishers,great!
Someone here will fill them $20.00 and I save $$ on rental,I find no problem with the pistol handle thingy.
You need to remove the dip tube,that's easy.
There is a bloke on the coast here has extinguishers,will remove the tube and fill for you.

Batz


----------



## Slurpdog (16/1/07)

I'm with Linz and Batz on this one.
Linz even helped me track down a fire extinguisher and I am forever grateful.
Haven't had to refill it yet but don't think it would be too much of a problem getting a fill at one for the local extinguisher places.
If I hadn't of had the help from Linz I would probably have gone the way of the Kegs On Legs.


----------



## Franko (16/1/07)

Slurpdog said:


> I'm with Linz and Batz on this one.
> Linz even helped me track down a fire extinguisher and I am forever grateful.
> Haven't had to refill it yet but don't think it would be too much of a problem getting a fill at one for the local extinguisher places.
> If I hadn't of had the help from Linz I would probably have gone the way of the Kegs On Legs.




I totally agree with using a fire extinguisher


----------



## Keifer (18/1/07)

I have a 2.3kg airup and am happy with it, just means 1 out of 20 trips to MHB i have to take my co2 cylinder, no dramas


----------



## sstacey (18/1/07)

Industrial and food grade CO2 is the same. There are other links somewhere discussing this but I don't know where they are.

I just use the standard fire CO2 and it works a charm (I don't think I'm dead yet).
I guess that is industrial grade.


----------



## Mal g (18/1/07)

SPS said:


> Industrial and food grade CO2 is the same. There are other links somewhere discussing this but I don't know where they are.
> 
> I just use the standard fire CO2 and it works a charm (I don't think I'm dead yet).
> I guess that is industrial grade.


 
When you use the bottle before the tube is taken, out no use wasting a full bottle of gas, would it be smart to turn the bottle upside down as I don't recon the liquid co2 going through the regulator would do it a lot of good


----------



## tbone (10/2/07)

SPS,

are you aware of anywhere in adelaide that convert the fire extinguishers? 

and where do you get yours filled?

cheers

tbone


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/2/07)

tbone said:


> SPS,
> 
> are you aware of anywhere in adelaide that convert the fire extinguishers?
> 
> ...


Can't remember exactly but there is/was a place just off South Rd on the southern side of Anzac Highway. Near or around the Richmond area. I have a friend with a converted fire extingiusher and that was where he went. As far as I am aware they were the only lot in town that do it. I was investigating the idea but the only issue I had is that I would have to travel an hour to get there because they were the only ones who would refill it. Ended up getting a BOC cylinder.

Cheers BYB


----------



## tbone (12/2/07)

BYB said:


> Can't remember exactly but there is/was a place just off South Rd on the southern side of Anzac Highway. Near or around the Richmond area. I have a friend with a converted fire extingiusher and that was where he went. As far as I am aware they were the only lot in town that do it. I was investigating the idea but the only issue I had is that I would have to travel an hour to get there because they were the only ones who would refill it. Ended up getting a BOC cylinder.
> 
> Cheers BYB



thanks for that BYB, I will have to try check them out


----------



## Blackfish (12/2/07)

I happened upon a 4.5kg co2 extinguisher from a garage sale on the weekend. It was full, had expired on its inspection schedule but is in very good shape (from what I can see).

I offered $10 and the guy was pumped. B) 

Will it be OK? I dare not mess with it without help. If anyone knows of where to get these converted/ filled in Sydney i would happily recieve the PM.

Cheers 
FHG


----------



## roger mellie (12/2/07)

SPS said:


> Industrial and food grade CO2 is the same. There are other links somewhere discussing this but I don't know where they are.



Almost but not quite...

When a tank of CO2 (like 20 tonnes) fails the food grade tests (basically as prescribed by Coca Cola) it passes as industrial grade and goes into welding gas and fire extinguishers.

Can have such nasties as Benzene in it - albiet in trace amounts.

So be careful.

RM


----------



## domonsura (13/2/07)

From what I've read, Coca cola (ironically), and most other soft drinks that are carbonated have been found to have traces of benzene in them anyway related to both the CO2 content and the process in which the plastic is heated to form the bottles causing the plastic to leach benzene into the drink. Not to mention that Autogas contains benzene, and the exhaust gas from vehicles using it contains reasonably high levels of benzene and all it's other carcinogenic little friends.
So if you drink soft drink, or drive, you're probably already getting a decent dose of it - so I wouldn't worry about it too much. (And if you smoke....well......you're CO2 is the least of your worries...)
From what I understand of the CO2 production process at Mt Gambier, the only difference between food grade and industrial grade CO2 is a further drying process used for the food grade gas, that explanation came from a guy who has been working for BOC gases for the last couple of decades (not that that makes the information 100% reliable, but I'm happy enough with it)


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/2/07)

tbone, the name of the place is Adelaide Fire Control, 501-503 South Rd. Ashford 83714833.

I paid $140 a couple of years ago with dip tube removed for 5 kg bottle.

For those looking to re-fill CO2 extinguishers I may be able to help out. Will post back when I speak to a friend.

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/2/07)

For those in Adelaide I can get the 5kg CO2 extinguishers filled legally for $30.00.

PM me if you are interested.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Barramundi (13/2/07)

be it reliable or not but im told that the main difference between food grade co2 and industrial co2 is the fact that the bottles are cleaned before filling for the food grade type with what i dont know , but i have been told this also for oxygen for breathing as opposed to industrial use...

cheers...


----------



## thunderleg (13/2/07)

I bought my 5kg CO2 bottle from 'Eversafe' in Maddington. $150 with 5 years to next test, a new BOC valve, and full of gas. I picked up the bracket for $40 cash from the same guys.


----------



## Chad (13/2/07)

Ross said:


> ...I'm very tempted to buy a new cylinder from Kegs on legs - just a shame it's supplied empty to Brisbane buyers...


I bought my 6.8kg MyKegOnLegs from the Home Brew Shop at Cleveland, full, for $350.


----------



## domonsura (22/3/07)

I have one of my converted and filled fire ext bottles for sale, thought I'd offer it here for $100 first before putting it on Ebay instead.
PM me if interested


----------



## domonsura (22/3/07)

bump...going to put it on tonight if no-one wants it..


----------



## Andyd (23/3/07)

In Melbourne, some of us have been lucky enough to be getting out gas through Grain and Grape, at $17/year for a 9kg bottle. Unfortunately the deal with Air Liquide has stopped, and we're back up to $130 a year. *sigh*.

This led me to look into Supagas...

a 22kg bottle costs $11/month ($132 a year). Each fill is $47 delivered to your door next day. They also delivery LPG 9kg bottles for $25, which isn't bad. going on what Bunnings want for a refil these days!

AndyD


----------



## royourboat (25/3/07)

sup guys,

new to home brewing (actually haven't started, tisk tisk.) and have acquired many parts for my home bar.

1 is a fire extinguisher, I'm willing to run with Industrial CO2 being 'comparatively healthier' then the cigarettes I may suck on whilst drinking from a fire extinguisher gassed (gased?) post mix keg.

Is there any need to remove the fire extinguisher handle and replace with a BOC like gas tap? or can I just drill a hole and pin it shut (on) and remove pin to shut off gas.

Anything else I should know about modifying a fire extinguisher for running commercial and post mix kegs?


----------



## domonsura (8/4/07)

Hi Ro,
Not sure if you got the answers you were looking for, but...

* You will need a regulator, otherwise you will not be able to control your carbonation or dispensing pressures, so they will be governed by the pressure in the bottle. (You'll overcarbonate your beer, and it will come out of the tap like a rocket), and 
* a fire ex bottle will need to have the dipstick removed from it's interior and be re-filled by the appropriate business before you can use it for your beer.

* I still have one fire ex' bottle that has had the above done to it, but it's the last one. $100, won't have any more after that one.
There are other options of course, but they run into a few more $$$ than that.


----------



## Batz (9/4/07)

Barramundi said:


> be it reliable or not but im told that the main difference between food grade co2 and industrial co2 is the fact that the bottles are cleaned before filling for the food grade type with what i dont know , but i have been told this also for oxygen for breathing as opposed to industrial use...
> 
> cheers...




When I worked for CIG,that was before the name change to BOC,industrial and food grade C02 was filled from the same tank,the C02 had to pass food grade standards there were no 'seconds'.
The bottles are inspected be it industrial or food grade but food grade bottles are not cleaned before filling.
Same goes for medical grade,same same,C02,02 all filled from the same tanks,same filling station,no bottle cleaning.


Batz


----------



## Wortgames (9/4/07)

All due respect Batz, but just because YOUR mob filled both cylinders from the same tank doesn't mean everyone does - I don't think we can necessarily rely on 'industrial' and 'food grade' to be exactly the same stuff.

AFAIK, there is no obligation on anyone to ensure food-safe handling of 'industrial grade' CO2. It could come from cheaper manufacturing processes, it could be stored in tanks which handle other less desirable products, anything - ESPECIALLY if you are dealing with a supplier like a fire extinguisher filler, who is presumably not dealing in food grade gas at all and is just buying their CO2 from the cheapest supplier.

I don't know enough about how many CO2 producers there are in Australia, what level of purity they deal in, what other products they handle or the relative costs involved, but I would guess that you could happily use pretty shitty CO2 in a fire extinguisher.

There may be nothing in it, but it doesn't sit right with me to happily espouse consuming industrial-grade CO2. There has to be some level of risk involved, not to mention the possibility of undesirable flavours and aromas in cheap CO2.


----------



## domonsura (9/4/07)

My understanding is that what Batz has said is completely correct.
BOC are one of the biggest gas industry suppliers in AUS/NZ, and supply gas to hospitals and food industry, all to international ISO standards. 
The 'over the counter' information I have from someone who currently works for BOC and has done for decades (since back when it was CIG), is that there is no difference between the gases, but when I am there tomorrow, I will ask for some written information regarding what the ISO standards require regarding gas for different end uses, specifically CO2, and if there are actually any differences in bottling processes at all - and how these standards are applied in the gas industry in Australia/NZ.
Seems to me that this is an ongoing point of contention, and some 'official' information may stop the debate cold.  
Despite the fact that many of us are using fire extinguishers and have been doing so for a while with no obvious ill effects, it will either allay fears, or identify a potential problem.
I do have a bit of trouble believing that with the liability laws in Australia the way they are, that _any_ reputable business at all would perform the conversion process on a fire extinguisher bottle (which they do being fully aware of what the intended end use is) without being pretty sure that there would be no ill effects to the consumer, if only because the potential for being sued out of existence would be too great surely? But I could be wrong....I'll post up whatever info I can find on the subject tomorrow. 
Not worth us all getting tied up in knots over is it....


----------



## Batz (9/4/07)

WortGames said:


> All due respect Batz, but just because YOUR mob filled both cylinders from the same tank doesn't mean everyone does - I don't think we can necessarily rely on 'industrial' and 'food grade' to be exactly the same stuff.
> 
> AFAIK, there is no obligation on anyone to ensure food-safe handling of 'industrial grade' CO2. It could come from cheaper manufacturing processes, it could be stored in tanks which handle other less desirable products, anything - ESPECIALLY if you are dealing with a supplier like a fire extinguisher filler, who is presumably not dealing in food grade gas at all and is just buying their CO2 from the cheapest supplier.
> 
> ...




All C02 comes from Mt Gambier,all is delivered to either BOC or Liquid Air,all is of the same standard.
Still you buy food grade mate,that's how industrial gas is sold cheaper.
Oh the "mob" I worked for in Adelaide was BOC,largest gas "mob" in Australia


Batz


----------



## Wortgames (9/4/07)

Hi Batz, I'm not trying to ridicule you or BOC.

Are you seriously telling me that a single plant in Mt Gambier is THE ONLY supplier of CO2 in Australia? So every gram of CO2 consumed anywhere on this continent has been trucked from country SA? Nobody else is producing / importing / supplying CO2 in any way, shape or form?! Is it written into law somewhere that no-one else can start producing cheap CO2 for fire extinguisher use?

I'm not arguing with the idea that BOC only deals in one grade of gas and sells it as various grades at various prices - what I am concerned about is the various end-of-the-line suppliers that brewers might end up dealing with, be they paintball, fire extinguisher or welder type outlets - where their gas has been purchased from, and what indignities it may have gone through before it is put in your bottle.

I just think it's a big call to advise newbies that it's all the same stuff and it doesn't matter where you get it from.


----------



## Batz (9/4/07)

As far as I know yes it is all from the Mount
Lets just say I am talking BOC/C02 here,I've said this was my experience when I worked there many years ago.
It could be from anywhere now,yukky C02 who knows,buyer beware.


Batz


----------



## paul (9/4/07)

Ive seen them filling the bottles at BOC. It all comes from the same tank.


----------



## Screwtop (9/4/07)

Put BOC to the test and asked them what the difference was. The guy said the cylinder valve and thread is cleaned and sanitised before and after filling and sealed afterwards, the gas is the same.


----------



## Wortgames (9/4/07)

OK, that's BOC taken care of <_< 

Now let's do the same for every fire extinguisher filler and welding supplier shall we?


----------



## redbeard (9/4/07)

was curious about the mt gambier link & found this :

"Carbon dioxide
Caroline 1 well, ~20 km SE of Mount Gambier, discovered CO2 in 1966, and has been
producing commercial liquid CO2 since 1968. The field is owned and operated by Air Liquide Australia. The raw gas is processed onsite, and requires only a minimum of processing to remove lower boiling point impurities such as methane. Minor hydrogen sulphide (<2 ppm) is removed by adsorption on zinc oxide. Small amounts of crude oil and water are also produced, which are discarded. The liquid CO2 is transported by road tanker to supply soft drink, firefighting and medical industry markets in Melbourne and Adelaide. In June 2002 the retail price of bulk liquid CO2 was ~$460/t. At this price, Caroline 1 ranks as the most productive well in South Australia (in terms of value of product) with ~$217 million of liquid CO2 being produced and sold since 1968. The national CO2 market appears to have expanded to absorb the increase in production from the new Boggy Creek CO2 field (Vic.). Further CO2 discoveries may also be commercially viable."

http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/pages/petrol/data...2_chapter_4.pdf

also has a pic of the co2 purification plant. doesnt look very big (!).


----------



## stillscottish (9/4/07)

WortGames said:


> OK, that's BOC taken care of <_<
> 
> Now let's do the same for every fire extinguisher filler and welding supplier shall we?



What's your problem mate?


Anytime there's discussion about CO2 you get on your high horse ( it seems) about how fire extinguisher gas is responsible for all the ills of society. I'm using it and can't detect any smell or taste difference, hundreds of others are out there doing the same.

I'm sure if someone set up a poll about it you'd find that no-one really cares about it as long as they are getting a cheap, reliable source of gas.

I'd love to talk more but I'm off to my extinguisher driven fridge to pull another pint of Amarillo Ale.

Campbell
who's had too many to care


----------



## Wortgames (10/4/07)

stillscottish said:


> What's your problem mate?


Excuse me?



stillscottish said:


> Anytime there's discussion about CO2 you get on your high horse ( it seems) about how fire extinguisher gas is responsible for all the ills of society.


Perhaps you could provide some links to my excessive high-horsing? I don't think I've made much mention of it at all. I have certainly never claimed that fire extinguisher gas is responsible for all the ills of society, I am well aware that all the ills of society are caused by bottling, pellet hops and sodium met.



stillscottish said:


> I'm using it and can't detect any smell or taste difference, hundreds of others are out there doing the same.


And my Great Aunt Ethel smoked 80 fags a day and lived to a hundred. So there we have it, indisputable proof that smoking fags is good for you.

It never ceases to amaze me how people can debate the pros and cons of some infinitessimal detail of the brewing process for years on end, and then, when they run out of further facts or opinions, state 'well that's what I do and my beer is fine'. It's the lamest comeback in the book.

Are you really stating that _YOUR_ industrial gas is identical to _ALL_ industrial gas? The whole point, I would have thought, is that 'industrial' CO2 _CAN_ be of variable quality. If _ALL_ Co2 were _ALWAYS _perfectly good, food grade stuff then surely there would be no point in differentiating it? Here's a thought - maybe 'industrial grade' gas is sold cheaper, because in some markets it has to _COMPETE_ with other, cheaper, less food-safe sources?



stillscottish said:


> I'm sure if someone set up a poll about it you'd find that no-one really cares about it as long as they are getting a cheap, reliable source of gas.


Well I do - it strikes me as being something that still hasn't properly been investigated or answered. Everyone has repeated ad nauseam what BOC may or may not do, as if that somehow closes the subject. That's like saying what CUB do in the brewing process is some guarantee that every brewery in Australia does the same. I just don't buy it, and I'd like to discuss it with anyone who can offer anything a bit more concrete than 'what BOC do'.

This is a 'forum' after all.



stillscottish said:


> I'd love to talk more but I'm off to my extinguisher driven fridge to pull another pint of Amarillo Ale.


Good for you.


----------



## frogman (14/4/07)

Went out and bought myself a 6.8kg MY KEG ON LEGS cylinder yesterday.  

$350 full

10 years before retesting =$35 per year rental.
=$0.6730 per week

$45 per refill. Gas last me about 6 months @ 1+ keg per week.
$45 / 26 weeks =$1.7307.

$0.6730 + $1.7307 = $2.4037.


$2.4037 per week is cheap enough for me.

And I have no need to worry about gas quality.


Looks pretty too. B)


----------



## Linz (14/4/07)

Froggy,

I'd double check the Pressure Test date of 10 years.....

We(Chubb techs) were informed AS 1851.1(fire extinguisher cylinder P/T) was changed from 6 yearly P/T's to 5 yearly P/T's to come into line with industrial gas bottle pressure test cycles..

The old BBQ bottles are a 10 year cycle


----------



## frogman (14/4/07)

If retesting is required after only 5 years cost still only comes to:
$3.0768 per week.

Then even cheaper after the retesting as I have written off the original purchase price in those 5 years.

At current gas prices and retesting cost of $75 works out to $2.02 per week

Cheers Frogman


----------



## MHB (14/4/07)

The testing requirements are:-
10 Years from date of manufacture.
Every 5 years from then on.
Average life expectancy of an Aluminium CO2 bottle is ~20 years.
Re-certifying (locally) $35-$45

I had to invest a couple of thousand dollars setting up the refilling station, so I looked at the legal requirements very thoroughly before I put-up.
So far we have sold nearly 150 bottles, a mixture of Air-Up and Mykegonlegs, feedback is 100% positive.

MHB


----------



## frogman (14/4/07)

So it will be under $2 per week

Beats the hell out of worring about possible gas imperfections/comtaminates if you ask me.

 FROGMAN


----------



## tangent (14/4/07)

so $2 a week= $104
that's what my BOC costs and I get an up to date bottle every time


----------



## pokolbinguy (14/4/07)

But tangent it isn't that cheap in NSW


----------



## Wortgames (14/4/07)

Don't a lot of the MyKegOnLegs places simply swap cylinders over? I remember there being some discussion around that a while ago, in that some people wanted to customise their cylinders etc and weren't sure if they'd always get [their own cylinder] back.

If they are swapping cylinders over I don't see how they can hold anyone liable for expiry dates, unless they take the approach that 'once you're in, you're in for life' and you never need to worry about it, like using swap-n-go LPG cylinders.


----------



## frogman (14/4/07)

tangent said:


> so $2 a week= $104
> that's what my BOC costs and I get an up to date bottle every time


BOC rental here in Qld $120+ per year.
Plus gas costs.
Using My Keg On Legs your LHBS also makes a little profit.


----------



## Linz (15/4/07)

frogman said:


> Using My Keg On Legs your LHBS also makes a little profit.




Good point there Froggy...


----------



## tangent (15/4/07)

i'm not too concerned what amount of profit my LHBS is making.... actually I prefer as little as possible.


----------



## paul (15/4/07)

If you can get your hands on an empty co2 cyl from the same place that you get empty 50 litre kegs from you just hire a cyl from the supplier and a month later return the empty.

This will give you your beer gas and you wont be paying any rent. When the cylinder is empty hire another then return the empty one about a month later.

Rental problem gone.


----------



## Ross (15/4/07)

paul said:


> If you can get your hands on an empty co2 cyl from the same place that you get empty 50 litre kegs from you just hire a cyl from the supplier and a month later return the empty.
> 
> This will give you your beer gas and you wont be paying any rent. When the cylinder is empty hire another then return the empty one about a month later.
> 
> Rental problem gone.



Why not steal a full one then & save yourself the months rental  - Paul, I trust your post was as tongue in cheek as mine....

cheers Ross


----------



## frogman (15/4/07)

tangent said:


> i'm not too concerned what amount of profit my LHBS is making.... actually I prefer as little as possible.




If I felt that way I would be changing my LHBS.
The ones I frequent are not the closest but well worth the extra travel time.

FROGMAN


----------



## tangent (15/4/07)

i'd love to change frogman but Adelaide metro isn't renowned for malted grain and fresh hops.
i wish Craftbrewer would franchise here


----------



## domonsura (15/4/07)

tangent said:


> i'd love to change frogman but Adelaide metro isn't renowned for malted grain and fresh hops.
> i wish Craftbrewer would franchise here



lol, doing my best to remedy that tangent  (The lack of grain/hops etc)


----------



## Wortgames (15/4/07)

paul said:


> If you can get your hands on an empty co2 cyl from the same place that you get empty 50 litre kegs from you just hire a cyl from the supplier and a month later return the empty.
> 
> This will give you your beer gas and you wont be paying any rent. When the cylinder is empty hire another then return the empty one about a month later.
> 
> Rental problem gone.




Do you reckon (theoretically of course) that this would really work?

Just say, oh I don't know, that somebody had an old BOC CO2 cylinder kicking around - I always figured the cylinders would have serial numbers or barcodes or some other rubbish to reconcile cylinders with customers.

Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## paul (15/4/07)

Boc dont do this. When I take my cylinder in the just give you another one without taking numbers down.


----------



## bonj (15/4/07)

WortGames said:


> Don't a lot of the MyKegOnLegs places simply swap cylinders over? I remember there being some discussion around that a while ago, in that some people wanted to customise their cylinders etc and weren't sure if they'd always get their keg back.
> 
> If they are swapping cylinders over I don't see how they can hold anyone liable for expiry dates, unless they take the approach that 'once you're in, you're in for life' and you never need to worry about it, like using swap-n-go LPG cylinders.



I have a mykegonlegs cylinder from my LHBS, and my understanding is that they take care of the retesting just like the swap'n'go LPG cylinders. I can't see how they could do it any other way. When you swap the cylinder for a full one, it will have a different date every time.


----------



## Wortgames (15/4/07)

Bonj said:


> I have a mykegonlegs cylinder from my LHBS, and my understanding is that they take care of the retesting just like the swap'n'go LPG cylinders. I can't see how they could do it any other way. When you swap the cylinder for a full one, it will have a different date every time.


It's actually a bit of a grey area by the looks of it - some places will fill your own cylinder, and others will swap, depending on the retailer.

So presumably, if your local retailer swaps, then you have a cylinder for life (unless they keep some sort of record about your original purchase date). If your retailer fills though, then presumably you are up for the cost of retesting after x number of years and for replacement after the lifespan of the cylinder expires.


----------



## Batz (15/4/07)

WortGames said:


> So presumably, if your local retailer swaps, then you have a cylinder for life (unless they keep some sort of record about your original purchase date). If your retailer fills though, then presumably you are up for the cost of retesting after x number of years and for replacement after the lifespan of the cylinder expires.




Can't argue with that B) 

Batz


----------



## roger mellie (15/4/07)

WortGames said:


> Do you reckon (theoretically of course) that this would really work?
> 
> Just say, oh I don't know, that somebody had an old BOC CO2 cylinder kicking around - I always figured the cylinders would have serial numbers or barcodes or some other rubbish to reconcile cylinders with customers.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure?



BOC currently has a global project - (so effectively Linde has a global project) to tag all rental cylinders. So eventually you wont be able to do this. To 'exchange' a cylinder you will need to have an account and the cylinder you swapped will need to be one of the cylinders you originally 'exchanged'. Eventually the project will RFID tag all cylinders instead of the barcode - so ripping it off and pleading ignorance wont work either.

BOC realised that there is a large black market trade in pinched cylinders - so they are clamping down by making it harder to get these bottles filled - and its working well - their cylinder rental revenues are skyrocketing.

And one other thing I noticed from reading this thread. Not all CO2 comes from MT Gambier. Each state basically has a CO2 source. Here in the West it is Kwinana - which takes an off gas stream from an Ammonia plant and cleans is by distillation. There are other plants in Victoria (comes out of the ground in a Hydrocarbon rich stream), Queensland (offgas from a Gasifier), NSW - 2 plants I think - both Hydrocarbon off gas.

All CO2 purity standards are set by Coca Cola - basically as they take most of the stuff. BOC batch measure their tanks to make sure they contain no nasties - of which Benzene is the key one due to its carcinogenic properties. As the CO2 is basically a by product of combustion of Hydrocarbons heavy hydrocarbons (the nasty ones) are present in various amounts.

If a tank of CO2 gets cooked (by impurities) it doesnt go to filling fire extinguishers - it gets dumped.

Air Liquide - the other CO2 supplier may have different standards - but all CO2 that comes from BOC bulk tanks is food grade - as set by Coca Cola.

RM


----------



## domonsura (15/4/07)

In reality though, BOC have trouble keeping up with things as they are, every time I return/replace my argon bottles they seem to have made one stuffup or another, recently they reckoned that I had 2 "D" sized bottles of Argoshield lite welding gas - a gas mix I don't use (it's for MIG welding not TIG) and I use the bigger "E" sized bottles anyway. Took a while to sort it out too.
Also, they barely ever even make the effort to make sure I have actually returned a bottle before issuing a new one as their bottle docks are hardly ever manned - they seem to rely on my honesty - lucky for them that I am! It would take the tags to be barcoded for the process to be streamlined enough for it to be practical for the volumes they handle, and then that equipment would need to be available for all the hundreds of distributor outlets that resell the bottles as well.....can't see it happening in the near future, so the bottle wrought will continue for a while yet.
I had a mate who picked up an oxy acetylene set bottles and all (the old owner obviously hadn't thought about it before selling the set), this exact same thing is what he was doing for a while, probably still is if he hasn;t sold the set on to someone else. I'm not saying it's right, it is basically theft, but it does happen with welding sets...I'm sure it happens with CO2 bottles too.


----------



## paul (15/4/07)

Although its theft its not like getting a pub keg and cutting it up for another use which renders it useless to the brewery.

You are still buying gas ($40 odd) from the supplier and they are still making money from you for each time you change it over and a month or twos rent.


----------



## Batz (15/4/07)

paul said:


> Although its theft its not like getting a pub keg and cutting it up for another use which renders it useless to the brewery.
> 
> You are still buying gas ($40 odd) from the supplier and they are still making money from you for each time you change it over and a month or twos rent.




You don't have to convince us paul....tell the judge  

Batz


----------



## Corny (15/4/07)

Last time BOC asked for my account number before they would provide a swap, had to phone SWAMBO to check BOC file. All ok when I gave the number.


----------



## Wortgames (15/4/07)

I figured that you'd need an account, I wasn't thinking you'd be able to rock up anonymously and get a cylinder swapped for cash - I was just wondering whether returning a 'spare' cylinder would mean your account got cleared of having any outstanding cylinders.

Sounds like it will, but for a limited time only...


----------



## roger mellie (15/4/07)

WortGames said:


> I figured that you'd need an account, I wasn't thinking you'd be able to rock up anonymously and get a cylinder swapped for cash - I was just wondering whether returning a 'spare' cylinder would mean your account got cleared of having any outstanding cylinders.
> 
> Sounds like it will, but for a limited time only...



Thats what BOC hope anyway - remember though - Gas and Gear are a set of agents for BOC - dont expect too much continuity across agents - you might find one that doesnt give 2 hoots what cyliner you have as a return.

And the golden rule is to remember what BOC actually stands for

Bunch of <insert appropriate 'C' word>

Cowboys, Clowns - I'm sure that there are others.

RM


----------



## Wortgames (15/4/07)

roger mellie said:


> And the golden rule is to remember what BOC actually stands for


Hehehe I know exactly what you mean - I've had to deal with them on and off for a few years, both in Melbourne and Sydney - I'd love to see their interview process, they always seem to employ a particularly tiresome kind of person don't they


----------



## Gnarkill (28/4/07)

I picked up a couple of Sodastream gas bottles from Revolve in Canberra today for next to nothing, and both are about 3/4 full. Has anybody got some pics of setups they have used with these bottles, or links to some info on them? I'm doing a search as I write but thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## anthony (15/5/07)

I have a few CO2 extinguishers around but am not happy to use industrial CO2... anybody in sydney using a converted Fire Ext and been able to get refills with food grade CO2 from anywhere?

Also, is removing the dip necessary? can it be used upsidedown long term?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (15/5/07)

My understanding is that there is no difference between the two

Don't quote me on it though

Cheers


----------



## anthony (15/5/07)

Yea, I realise there is probably no difference but for a few dollars I would rather know for sure. Hoping to find somebody who will fill it in Sydney with food grade.


----------



## paul d (15/5/07)

gooda paul d here i use a fire extinguisher i brought from fire control on south road south australia. It cost me $120 and it was full with 5kgs of liquid CO2 it lasts a very long time. I have already refilled it and it cost me $50. When i used the Vt bottle from BOC it only lasted 6 to 7 months. The liquid CO2 lasted 16months thereis no rental on the bottle because I own it. If you guys are looking for a cheap gas alternative maybe contact a fire extinguisher company in your state. 
cheers paul d


----------



## PostModern (15/5/07)

I have a MyKegsOnLegs bottle as well. My Air Liquide $139pa rental came up again, so a 6.8Kg $200 odd bottle will pay for itself by this time next year.


----------



## Josh (15/5/07)

WortGames said:


> I figured that you'd need an account, I wasn't thinking you'd be able to rock up anonymously and get a cylinder swapped for cash - I was just wondering whether returning a 'spare' cylinder would mean your account got cleared of having any outstanding cylinders.
> 
> Sounds like it will, but for a limited time only...


A friend of mine has a supplier of CO2 that doesn't ask for account numbers. As long as he returns an empty bottle and pays for a full one, all's sweet. 

That's all I know.


----------



## KGB (16/5/07)

I've just got a 10kg cylinder from Supagas. $100 deposit, $7.70 per month rental and $37.50 each fill. They have free delivery twice a week and pick up your old one and deliver a new one for the price of the fill.


----------



## Moray (16/5/07)

I picked up a new 5kg fire extinguisher yesterday from a local fire extinguisher company.
They removed the dip tube and refilled it all up $250

I noticed they were refilling soda stream bottles and exstinguishers from the same connections.
so I'm not worried about "industrial" vs "food grade"


----------



## razz (16/5/07)

KGB said:


> I've just got a 10kg cylinder from Supagas. $100 deposit, $7.70 per month rental and $37.50 each fill. They have free delivery twice a week and pick up your old one and deliver a new one for the price of the fill.


What's your location please KGB ?


----------



## Lukes (16/5/07)

Razz, you beat me to it.  
I have Supagas down the hill and am thinking of going with that option.


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/6/07)

Sorry to re-dredge a sleeping thread. Finally going the way of the keg (Ross), this week  

I spoke to a rep (Sofie) at Supagas who said I can get a 10kg Cylinder for just $10 quarterly rental and $35 a fill with guaranteed "Food Grade" C02. With free-home swap as well, this seems the way to go.

I'm in Melbourne (South Melb) and wondering what other VIC brewers are doing for cheapest-solution C02? 

I'm still open to the option of owning a cylinder or converted extinguisher. Seems you need someone "friendly" enough to refill them for you, etc. Not interested in mykegsonlegs several hundred dollar ownership, etc.

I've seen cylinders like these around, in the $50 mark:




If I was able to track one down, is it again a case of finding someone to fill it?

Would appreciate it if anyone could shoot me some contact #'s, places to go (extinguisher, cylinder, fill) in Melbs.

Cheers,
reVox


----------



## Ross (12/6/07)

reVox said:


> I spoke to a rep (Sofie) at Supagas who said I can get a 10kg Cylinder for just $10 quarterly rental and $35 a fill with guaranteed "Food Grade" C02. With free-home swap as well, this seems the way to go.
> reVox




As usual we are screwed up here in the Sunshine State  
I just rang the Brisbane office & they are $41.50 a refill, $9.50 a month rental & $200 security deposit.

cheers Ross


----------



## bljpoad (12/6/07)

reVox said:


> I spoke to a rep (Sofie) at Supagas who said I can get a 10kg Cylinder for just $10 quarterly rental and $35 a fill with guaranteed "Food Grade" C02. With free-home swap as well, this seems the way to go.



I dealt with the same rep and got the same price quoted to me, but when I rang up one of their gas centres the cost was actually $10 per month. I emailed Sofie and got this as a response:

"Hi Berwyck,
I think I may have confused yourself or myself I really cant remember sorry however the rental is actually $9.00 per month which has gone up since the last time we spoke. The rental is now $10.00 per month $30.00 per quarter
Regards
Sofie"

Sooooo.....back to looking for another solution for me!
- Berwyck


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/6/07)

Berwyck said:


> I dealt with the same rep and got the same price quoted to me, but when I rang up one of their gas centres the cost was actually $10 per month. I emailed Sofie and got this as a response:
> 
> "Hi Berwyck,
> I think I may have confused yourself or myself I really cant remember sorry however the rental is actually $9.00 per month which has gone up since the last time we spoke. The rental is now $10.00 per month $30.00 per quarter
> ...



ewww. bugga. that means i'm also looking for another solution. would prefer to own a cylinder and simply pay $40ish a fill.

bugga on sofie. she's obviously out of the loop. was quoted those rates on May 23rd of this year, fwiw.

anyway, if anyone can help a few melbourne boys, we'd appreciate it! 

cheers Ross on the followup, as well


----------



## agraham (12/6/07)

I might investigae the mykegs on legs, at G&G....dont see the point of paying 120 bucks a year rental. Anyone know what prices they charge?


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (12/6/07)

Just a thought looking at the neck of my cylinder, what would be the problem with changing the valve on a scuba tank? They are generally hydro tested, ie filled with water and compressed, so the fact that the co2 is liquid shouldnt be a problem. From memory they are rated to about 300 Bar.


----------



## Stoodoo (12/6/07)

tipsy_mcstagger said:


> Just a thought looking at the neck of my cylinder, what would be the problem with changing the valve on a scuba tank? They are generally hydro tested, ie filled with water and compressed, so the fact that the co2 is liquid shouldnt be a problem. From memory they are rated to about 300 Bar.



I'd be interested in knowing this as well, as I have a 88cu/ft alloy tank that's been sitting around unused for the last 8 to 10 years. Would be nice to put it to some good use.


----------



## razz (12/6/07)

agraham said:


> I might investigae the mykegs on legs, at G&G....dont see the point of paying 120 bucks a year rental. Anyone know what prices they charge?


Emailed G&G and they quoted me $295 + $47 for a fill on a 6.8kg cylinder. I will be over there this weekend to pick one up. I just got my invoice from Air Liquide, $129 less 25% if I pay by the invoice date. I got the invoice 8 days after that date.


----------



## PostModern (12/6/07)

I recently traded back my Airliquide bottle and bought a mykegsonlegs bottle. AL was just plain charging TOO MUCH for a domestic application. Whatever happens down the track, I own the mkol bottle, so I'll always be able to get CO2.


----------



## frogman (12/6/07)

PostModern said:


> I recently traded back my Airliquide bottle and bought a mykegsonlegs bottle. AL was just plain charging TOO MUCH for a domestic application. Whatever happens down the track, I own the mkol bottle, so I'll always be able to get CO2.



I did the same thing but mine was with boc.
Now with the MKOL and could not be happier.

FROGMAN


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/6/07)

well, it seems many have been down this road before and there's no clear cut go here, do this cheap winner. sure i could source an extinguisher, local or overseas cylinder, find a willing outfit to test and fill it, etc. etc.

all of this takes time and cuts into what i enjoy doing most: brewing.

i believe i've hit my cost to dicking around threshold and seems i'll bow to the mykegsonlegs solution, happily.

the deal breaker for me is that i'll own the cylinder, irregardless of cost (meaning if i pay $8 bux for it tomorrow, it will likely be worth $8 next year as can resell if something more attractive falls on my lap). Also, my being able to have it cheerfully refilled at several outlets in VIC (although, I'll likely support G&G) is added value. 

if i woke up tomorrow to find an extinguisher with drop valve removed lying flat on my doormat, i'd certainly use it. but the way things stand, i'm on mkol.

thanks doods for the 2c here and there and everywhere,
reVox


----------



## bljpoad (12/6/07)

I think I will end up going the mkol route too, I have wasted too much time dicking around looking for a cheap option when I should have just taken the plunge. I could have been drinking my first keg beer by now  

Just sorted a fridge out, so now I have no excuse :super: 
- Berwyck


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/6/07)

Berwyck said:


> I think I will end up going the mkol route too, I have wasted too much time dicking around looking for a cheap option when I should have just taken the plunge. I could have been drinking my first keg beer by now
> 
> Just sorted a fridge out, so now I have no excuse :super:
> - Berwyck




Yeah, I hear you man. I scored my fridge for free so at least it helps in offsetting some cost in putting this all together. 

reVox


----------



## Moray (13/6/07)

Hi ReVox,

give United Fire Equipment Services a call.
They are in Moorabbin

I'm sure they can help you out.
Guy to speak to is John
http://www.ufeservices.com.au/contact/index.php


----------



## Polar Beer (15/6/07)

G'Day All

I've got a slightly odd question.
I have an old AL bottle that came to me before I knew anything about rental agreements etc. Sadly it's now empty.
What would be wrong with say going to a BOC and getting a 4.5kg bottle and a 1 month lease... then 'somehow' (and this is my question) transferring the gas from that bottle to my own...?
Return the original to the vendor, bobs yer uncle, janes yer aunt etc

Is that crazy? Would it even work? I know nothing about dispensing gas.


----------



## reVoxAHB (15/6/07)

Moray said:


> Hi ReVox,
> 
> give United Fire Equipment Services a call.
> They are in Moorabbin
> ...




Hey, thanks mate. I'll give him a bell! cheers :beer:


----------



## roger mellie (15/6/07)

tipsy_mcstagger said:


> Just a thought looking at the neck of my cylinder, what would be the problem with changing the valve on a scuba tank? They are generally hydro tested, ie filled with water and compressed, so the fact that the co2 is liquid shouldnt be a problem. From memory they are rated to about 300 Bar.



Cylinder would be capable of coping with the pressure - you would need to get a new valve with a burting disc - but I think you might have an issue getting someone to fill it for you.

RM


----------



## afromaiko (29/6/07)

Does anyone know if there would be a problem getting a new cylinder bought from the US refilled here? Do they need to be stamped with an Australian Standard compliance number or anything? Would I need to get it re-tested here even though it's brand new? Does the colour cause any dramas? It would be a purpose CO2 intended cylinder, but I believe it's unpainted aluminium.


----------



## Jye (29/6/07)

afromaiko said:


> Does anyone know if there would be a problem getting a new cylinder bought from the US refilled here? Do they need to be stamped with an Australian Standard compliance number or anything? Would I need to get it re-tested here even though it's brand new? Does the colour cause any dramas? It would be a purpose CO2 intended cylinder, but I believe it's unpainted aluminium.



The threads are different and that may cause some problems.


----------



## afromaiko (29/6/07)

Jye said:


> The threads are different and that may cause some problems.



Does this go for regulators too, or is it just on the neck of the cylinder itself that the thread would be different?


----------



## Jye (29/6/07)

afromaiko said:


> Does this go for regulators too, or is it just on the neck of the cylinder itself that the thread would be different?



Yep.

I got my first load of kegs and gear from the US and it came with a cylinder and reg, I had a look around and couldnt get the cylinder filled or tested. Ended up seeing them on ebay and someone still bought it even though I posted it as an american cylinder and reg.


----------



## willanth (29/6/07)

My cylinder in the US and my cylinder that I got from BOC here in SA are nearly identical. I think they may even have been made by the same manufacturer. I don't know of too many places around here that will refill customer bottles of gases like that. I know that in the US I could take my cylinder down to Industrial Welding Supply and have it re-filled for under 20$USD. As far as price and such goes, I don't see the benefit quite yet of owning my own cylinders as of yet. But I suppose that if you already have it, why not use it right?

Cheers,
Will


----------



## ant (29/6/07)

I have a 1kg bottle for the party keg that I picked up from Goliath's a few years ago, have used it with a Harris reg and a roll of gas tape with no problems, had no problems getting it filled.

I've just bought a new 9kg ali bottle here in the US, am using another Harris reg (Aust purchased) and some gas tape with no problems. Guy at local welding supply looked at the date stamp on the 1kg bottle (Aust tested) and filled it - no problems.

Maybe this was an issue specific to the bottle/reg you were sent Jye?


----------



## Lukes (21/2/08)

Giving this a bump as I am expecting my big bill on the 1st of march after years of cheap gas and will be returning the bottle pronto.
The go for gas in Melbourne now seems to be M.K.O.L. from G&G or Supa Gas retal.
Anyone else care chime in with any pro's and cons.

- Luke


----------



## brettprevans (21/2/08)

I havent had any responses from all the commercial/medical gas bottle suppliers ive contacted. so I guess your right Lukes. The only other option is what Fents mentioned that the really huge gas bottles are cheaper to rent as they are less portable and less popular, I think Fents said the LHBS in Greensborough rents the giant bottles for $20 per year,

just out of interest, how loong would a 6kg bottle (MKOL) last? assume a 4 keg setup (I figure thats probably the AHB avg)


----------

